# ADVICE NEEDED UPDATE - we have been chosen



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone

I was after some advice or experiences from people who have adopted 'older' children. We are approved for 1 or 2 children 0-5 yrs. Our SW visited last week to bring CPRs of 2 siblings girls 1 almost 3yrs old and 1 almost 5yrs old. We were at an exchange day and saw these two girls and picked up their details. They are from our authority but hadnt been considered because the oldest child is dual heritage. (They were looking for a dual heritage family). I said that although I understand why, shouldnt they be looking for the 'right' family as these kids have been in care for a while and the youngest child is white british. Anyway they have decided to stop going down the route of dual heritage and just find the girls a family. The meeting is next week and our SW said that we stand a very good chance of being matched.

Anyway I just hoped that if anyone has experience of 'older' children then if you could share them with me that would be great. We know it is going to be tough but we feel we can give them a great home. 

Thanks in anticipation

Sx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

No advice, just wanted to wish you luck.

Love
OT x


----------



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

OT thanks for the support. I really appreciate it.

Feehilly Fan -  I think I just needed to know I wasnt alone. We have decided we are interested and I am emailing our SW tomorrow. Will come on and tell you the news.   

If we are matched I might be picking your brains.

Love Sx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I adopted my kids at a younger age but having had them for a while I can tell you that children bring problems and joys at whatever age they are.

Good luck with your possible match. 

Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

HI

I hope today has gone well for you and the help you have received on here has helped.

I apologise as I meant to reply to your message when you first posted it and got way laid!! 

We adopted our DS when he was nearly 4, he was 8 weeks of his fourth birthday.  Not having any children before it suddenly hit us that we had this little boy with his own personality, a squeaky little voice and some one who could talk the hind leg of a donkey!! 

It was a shock to our system and yes he came with "baggage" but to be honest it's only now that he is 15 that the "baggage" is a problem, won't go into it on here as its not the place!  

The plus sides of adopting an older child are NO dirty nappies, No sleepless nights, someone who can talk and communicate as to what their needs are.  No teething problems.

I don't regret adopting our son, he is ours, always will be BUT I wish we had him from when he was younger and was first placed in SS hands!!  He was a young boy of 18 months of age then.............it's only my opinion and as Cindy has quiet rightly pointed out even at an early age they can have problems................BUT I feel if we'd had him younger we would have been able to help him more...........just my opinion as he is my son and one I have known and loved for the last 11 years.

We then went on to adopt our DD, she was 9 months old when placed with us.  We felt we'd missed out on the baby stage with DS and wanted to experience this & even though we didn't have sleepless nights and dirty nappies and so on and so on with DS we really did want to experience it..................DD was an angel as a baby, she still is but I know one day she will have issues like DS & with the love help and support we can help both our children.

At the end of the day if these children feel right then go with what your heart is telling you.

Babies do not stay babies for long and I work with children who are 3 - 4 years of age & I think its such a wonderful age and the rewards you get from them is brill!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

We have had phone call today. We have been chosen for our 2 little girls. Their SW is coming to meet us next Tuesday. I cant believe it.        

Going out for tea. May have a glass of wine. Work tomorrow cant have too much.

Thank you for all your support. I cant believe I am going to be a mummy.

Sx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

what fantastic news!

Congratulations on becoming a 'mummy'.

Can't wait to hear all about them (in a safe way of course).

Magenta x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh how fantastic!!

I only got around to replying to your message yesterday & you've had this wonderful news already.

CONGRATULATIONS!!    

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, that's brilliant news   

Cindy


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

brilliant news AA

we're very open to 'older children'.....i look at my niece who's 3 and nephew who's 5 and they're just babies really, they really really still need their mummies  

great news for you  

ritz.


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

WOW! so much fab news on here at the moment!

Wonderful news AA, I'm just thrilled to bits for you and DH, you're a mummy and daddy!!!! Enjoy every minute - do you know when you'll get to meet your daughters? Hope it's soon and that you can get on with being a family quickly!

Congratulations!

[fly]               [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

congratulations, you must be on cloud 9!!

Julia x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you.

PBMx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS............really thrilling news. Enjoy all the build up to becoming a mummy!!

HHH


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both xxx


----------

